# Ted



## drama 84 (16 Settembre 2012)

Ted è un film del 2012 scritto e diretto da Seth MacFarlane e con protagonisti Mark Wahlberg, Mila Kunis e Seth MacFarlane. Il film è il lungometraggio live-action di esordio alla regia di Seth MacFarlane[1] ed è prodotto dalla Media Rights Capital e dalla Universal Pictures.

John è un uomo che da bambino era talmente legato al suo orsacchiotto di peluche da desiderare che questo prendesse vita. Incredibilmente il suo desiderio si realizzò, ma crescendo l'orsetto è diventato sboccato, consumatore abituale di droghe e sessuomane, e ciò crea molti problemi al suo padrone, soprattutto nei rapporti con la sua fidanzata Lori.

In Italia invece il film doveva essere distribuito a partire dal 10 agosto 2012, ma è stato successivamente rinviato al 4 ottobre.


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Sembra simpatico. E poi c'è Mila, va visto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Settembre 2012)

E' inquietante


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E' inquietante


Un orsacchiotto che vuole ingropparti lo è, altroché


----------



## Jaqen (17 Settembre 2012)

Non vedo l'ora


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Settembre 2012)

da vedere assolutamente


----------



## Brain84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Visto stasera..
Ted merita assolutamente. Anche se la trama è un clichè dietro l'altro, il personaggio è fantastico, irriverente, volgare ma mai sgradevole. Gli effetti speciali sono assurdi se pensiamo poi che si tratta di una commedia. Straconsigliato per farsi delle belle e sane risate.


----------



## Butcher (7 Ottobre 2012)

Visto anche io stasera! Riso dall'inizio alla fine. Mcfarlane è una garanzia!


----------



## Jino (7 Ottobre 2012)

Mila  mi ispira un sacco questo film


----------



## Vinz (7 Ottobre 2012)

Bello, però il finale potevano tirarlo meno per le lunghe


----------



## Brain84 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Bello, però il finale potevano tirarlo meno per le lunghe



Il finale è di un buonismo e di un cliche che fanno venire il vomito..ma tant'è che il film si basa su altri fattori fortunatamente..a vedere la trama e basta sarebbe ben al di sotto della sufficienza


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (9 Ottobre 2012)

Motivo 1) per vederlo: Mila Kunis.
Motivo 2): le due scene con Ted e il direttore del supermercato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Ottobre 2012)

magnifico 8,5 per me meritatissimo,mai riso così tanto ad un film negli ultimi 4-5 anni 

e poi Mila


----------



## Jino (12 Ottobre 2012)

Merita di essere visto, film veramente simpatico.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ora lo vedo,dato che ne parlate bene praticamente tutti e poi c'è Mila!


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Ottobre 2012)

Ho visto il fima.Divertente,non entusiasmante,pero' piacevole.Soprattutto le scene tra Ted e il direttore del supermarket.Milan Kunis bravissima,vabbe lei lo è a prescindere!


----------

